# '&' in xml schreiben



## kevin (18. Jul 2010)

Hi Community,

ich bins noch mal.

Ich wollte mal fragen obs einen Weg gibt das Zeichen '&' in eine XML Datei zuschreiben ohne das so "&amp;" codiert wird?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kevin


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jul 2010)

nö weil du das &-Sign als Entity schreiben musst. Es ist nun mal ein Steuerzeichen in XML. Der einzige, sonstige Weg ist ein CDATA Block.


----------



## kevin (18. Jul 2010)

mmhh ok dann werd ichs wohl mit CDATA machen müssen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  

mfg Kevin


----------

